#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-09
<gadago> hi all
<gadago> I'm trying to test out ubuntu openstack using the auto-pilot installer (I have maas up and running) but seem to have got stuck
<gadago> I'm at the "Bootstrapping Juju" part, my node boots just fine and the cloud-init script runs, but when it finishes, it just sits there and the auto-pilot install still says Bootstrapping Juju: xxx time elapsed couting up
<gadago> any idea?
<gadago> I've been following the guide here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<gadago> could anyone help me with the ubuntu openstack installer?
<gadago> no matter what install type i choose (Autopilot, Multi, Single) I can't get passed "Bootstrapping Juju"
<gadago> MAAS start the installer, etc, etc, seems to create network bridge for Juju, all seems to okay, but then just sits there at the login prompt
<gadago> the openstack installer just continues to say "Bootstrapping Juju"
<gadago> no idea what I'm doing wrong
<balloons> gadago, probably best to ask in #juju or #ubuntu-server
<gadago> balloons, thanks
<balloons> your welcome, good luck!
<balloons> bah; you're
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-02-11
<MacSlow> Greetings folks!
<MacSlow> I'm wondering which package does provide the python-bits so importing ubuntuuitoolkit works... the obvious choices don't seem to help
<elopio> MacSlow: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<MacSlow> elopio, already solved... thanks
<elopio> MacSlow: remember to ping ubuntu-qa, we all have it configured to highlight the message.
<MacSlow> elopio, ah... good to know thx
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-02-18
<Razva> is there any way to tail a juju deployment via autopilot? I cannot really find any logs of the ingoing installation...
<dobey> Razva: i presume you're asking about openstack stuff. you probably want #ubuntu-openstack. this channel is for the automated testing framework named autopilot
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-02-19
<Razva> any idea if MAAS + Autopilot will create a NAT for the LAN nic, or should I manually create it?
<dobey> i guess my response to that was ignored
<balloons> heh. We need something in topic honestly
<dobey> "This is not the autopilot you are looking for."
